# l28/l24 engine and head questions



## 240zsteve (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey guys. I am obviously new around here and have a couple questions. first of all I just purchased two datsun 240z's...both 1972's. anyway the engines have been messed with in both cars and sometime in the last 33 years, the engines have both been replaced with different engines. my parts car has an l24 as it originally did, however the car I am restoring has the l28. both engines are in needof a rebuild, and since I am completely restoring one of the 240's having the better running of the engines isnt a concern. anyway, Im curious what engine would be the better choice to put into the car when all is said and done. Obviously the l28 is larger and as we all know displacement is king. also, everything else aside, im curious about the differences between heads on an l24 and an l28 engine. Now its important to know that I am new to nissans and really havent honed my skills on these engines yet. But with basic knowledge on engine building, I know the smaller the size of the combustion chambers of a cylinder head, the more power and compression can be had. basically Im wondering if there is any combustion chamber sizing difference between the 2 engines (obviously I would thing the l24's head would be slightly smaller in the way of cubic centimeters) anyway thanks for any help guys. Steve


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Check here
http://www.zhome.com/ZCMnL/tech/head.htm


----------

